# Kubota GRAY model filters



## Scott Jack (Dec 6, 2020)

I am seeking any advice on crossing over a hydraulic fluid filter on a L2000 Kubota


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy,









Kubota 1970 L2000 Need Oil Filter


I own a L2000 Kubota that has an oil filter cartridge type that goes inside a canister. I have no idea what filter to purchase. Does anyone know the part number??




www.tractorforum.com


----------

